

In depth comparison of different energy sources - radu_floricica
http://www.withouthotair.com/

======
radu_floricica
I read it a few years ago and seems a good resource in the current context.
It's detailed and with good sources. Takes UK as a case study, but can
generalized reasonably well. A teaser:
[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/withouthotair/c4/page_32....](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/withouthotair/c4/page_32.shtml)

Look for the bar graphs on the right side of the page (page two of the link
above). They're at scale all through the book.

